# Looking for Breeders that Ship Budgdies



## eldritchrex

While looking for breeders near San Antonio Texas I happen to find out about Cute Little Birdies Aviary and how they ship their birds. Unfortunately I have not been able to access the site at all. Has it closed down? Also, are there any other good breeders that ship their birds in a safe way that are still in business? Tbh I am a bit wary about the shipping so I would like to know how they are shipped. 

I do know that there could be some breeders in Texas. I wish they weren't hundreds of miles away though. I can't drive


----------



## Cody

I was wondering the same thing, recently I wanted to access one of the articles by them and the links no longer function and I can't get on their website either.
Maybe someone else has some insight.
Sorry I can't help with Texas breeders.


----------



## RavensGryf

It seems that although CLB aviary was very active at one time, we now assume she is either no longer breeding, or offering to the public. 

I’ve had several birds shipped, and have known of and heard of many others over the years. I would not hesitate to have a bird shipped from a reputable breeder who is experienced with shipping birds.

The breeder takes care of all the pre-flight arrangements and initial paperwork, and packs the animal up according to regulation guidelines. All you need to do is be at the proper place to pick up your new friend at the designated time. Show your ID, signature and that’s all. Easy. Breeders who ship know the airlines to use. Airlines who regularly ship animals by cargo are kept in an environment controlled area, and strict guidelines are adhered to. I think the risk of something going wrong is no greater than with anything else in life.


----------



## FaeryBee

*
It's unfortunate that CLB Aviaries decided to take down the website.

This forum has many budgie articles and stickies that were linked to to that site.

When I tried to access the site just now, I got a only a page indicating bird supplies for sale.

Members are asked to bear with the forum as I am going to have to recreate the information in all of the articles and stickies that no longer link to that website. 
This is going to take quite a bit of time.

For assistance in finding budgie breeders in your area (including those who may ship), I would suggest you contact:

American Budgerigar Society
ABS Clubs and Societies

Budgerigar Association of America
Budgerigar Association of America

as well as the following (Texas) affliated societies

Dallas Fort Worth Exhibition Budgerigar Association
Julie Willis 972-563-0234 E-mail: [email protected]

Houston Budgerigar Society
Stephen Higgins 713-819-8769 [email protected]

Fort Worth Bird Club
Cheryl Burns 682-231-3099 E-mail: [email protected]

Southwest Memorial Budgie Club
Julie Willis 972-563-0234 E-mail: [email protected]

Texas Bird Breeders & Fanciers Assoc.
Barbara Irwin, 817-572-6262, E-mail: [email protected]

Best wishes!*


----------



## eldritchrex

Thank you for the links. I am going to email a bunch of people.

Also, has anyone heard of The Finch Farm? Something tells me not to trust them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RavensGryf

I’ve never heard of The Finch Farm. By the looks of the website, they are brokers. How can you possibly have that many parrot and non-parrot species, various softbills including songbirds, pigeons etc! “Breeders” who have MANY birds or claim they can get you practically anything, are getting from many other breeders at as low as cost as possible and profiting from it. Bird flippers! This is not considered a good practice when it comes to animals. It’s all about money, and nothing about wellbeing and health of living creatures. Just my 2cents. “Add to Cart” and Pre-Order button like a piece of merchandise!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree with Julie, I'd avoid the "Finch Farm" as an obvious "Birdie Mill"! *


----------

